

Show HN: See who your network is voting for - nchuhoai
http://www.twittervotes2012.com/

======
nchuhoai
Just a quick evening project, the code is up here:
<https://github.com/nambrot/twittervotes2012>

I thought it would be interesting to move the discussion from spamming
facebook walls to actually getting the vote on paper.

~~~
smountcastle
Interesting project though there are more than just two candidates. I'm not
interested in either of the two choices you provided.

~~~
nchuhoai
you are right that there are more candidates. In fact, I'm a proponent of Gary
Johnson. I just kept it simple assuming the vast majority of people are only
interested in Obama vs. Romney

~~~
smountcastle
That's exactly who I was looking for ;)

~~~
nchuhoai
If this gets enough upvotes, maybe I will include him :)

------
nchuhoai
Safe to say that Obama is very popular with HN :)

